# 92 Nissan Stanza Performance



## ayephoe (Nov 11, 2011)

i have been looking for parts for my 92 stanza but it is getting so difficult because i realized that they dont make any performance parts for this car. i need help. what parts from other cars fit the stanza? for example i want to change the headers, intake manifold, and i want to drop my car.


----------



## theblackone (Jan 5, 2012)

There is a Headers on Ebay! # 330683850722


----------



## Tckn20s (Feb 19, 2012)

I used 1991 maxima front struts and a cheap coil over kit. The maxima struts are shorter in the front so my ride is still good. If you have money to spend you can use 1993-97 Altima coilovers. I was thinking of using ksport brand or even bagging it. As far performance goes if you but a cone air filter on the car will run super rich and you'll have no power under 2800rpm unless you tune your ecu. Headers are hard to find and used ones ppl don't sell cheap.


----------



## dcgorichar (Oct 25, 2012)

i dont see prompts for asking questions so here goes. has anyone put an '05 v-spec into a '92 stanza


----------

